
Justice Department Finds Yale Discriminated Based on Race in UndergradAdmissions - dsavant
https://www.wsj.com/articles/justice-department-finds-yale-discriminated-based-on-race-in-undergraduate-admissions-11597351675
======
benmmurphy
This is the same Yale that had a policy of restricting the student body to at
most 10% of Jewish descent. Funny how things stay the same even though we are
apparently more enlightened.

------
admiralspoo
The whole undergraduate system in the US needs dismantling and rebuilding. it
is costly, wasteful, discriminatory and largely about signaling than any
skills.

[https://medium.com/swlh/y-combinator-not-lambda-school-is-
un...](https://medium.com/swlh/y-combinator-not-lambda-school-is-unbundling-
education-bd6fdf0c78d7)

------
president
And yet the California legislature is looking to reinstate [1] discrimination
in hiring based on race and endorsed by the University of California system.

[1] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-vote-for-
discrimination-11593...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-vote-for-
discrimination-11593127619)

~~~
fermienrico
The video on this link was absolutely striking. The moment we divide up
America into racial groups, and then start recruiting, selecting, hiring and
prosecuting people based on their race; the fabric of this nation will tear
apart.

It is impossible to be a centrist. HN brings you downvotes when you convey a
balanced view; friends in silicon valley despise you for offering a nuanced
opinion, you get singled out and suppressed. Freedom of speech is degraded by
extreme left-wing populace. Extreme right-wingers want a full authoritarian
government but at the same time want freedom of speech and expression. That's
contradicting and makes no sense.

I feel like leaving the United States and going to a place where there is more
unity, thoughtful discourse and peace. Both left and right sides are to be
blamed.

